# Does Tetracycline and Melafix go hand in hand



## o snap its eric

2 days Tectracycline method the 3rd day a 30-40% water change and use Melafix method then the next day another 30-40% and use Tectracycline for 2 days and repeat process.

Would this be dangerous to the fish? Seems like a cool method. Tectracycline kills all bacteria (good and bad) which may cause a deficientcy (major sp) of benifical baterica. Adding Melafix will also kill bacteria but in return gives the fish a better slime coat to cope with the stress of whats going. Melafix is also good in healing wounds and such. What do you guys think. Dont flame me becuase i dont know crap about medication. It just seemed like a good combo. Please give feed back thanks.


----------



## Raptor

Look at the active ingredient in both it could be the same. If you want to risk it it could end up bad.


----------



## DonH

Mixing different meds together is not a good idea, unless you KNOW that the meds are compatible (read the box). The meds may cancel each other out or combine to be toxic to your fish. So why risk it? Instead, try to identify what's wrong with the fish and treat specifically for it. If that doesn't work, do a series of water changes to dilute the med and put activated carbon in the filter to pull the rest out. Give the fish a break before resuming treatment.

As far as the use of tetracycline (or any other antibiotic), they are pretty much useless if you do not administer it for the duration of the treatment as stated on the box. Too low a dose and/or for too short of a duration, may result in the bacteria strain developing a resistance to the drug.

Also, tetracycline has been known to bind to calcium and magnesium. So treatment in hard water might significantly affect its efficacy.


----------



## Xenon

DonH said:


> Mixing different meds together is not a good idea, unless you KNOW that the meds are compatible (read the box). The meds may cancel each other out or combine to be toxic to your fish. So why risk it? Instead, try to identify what's wrong with the fish and treat specifically for it. If that doesn't work, do a series of water changes to dilute the med and put activated carbon in the filter to pull the rest out. Give the fish a break before resuming treatment.
> 
> As far as the use of tetracycline (or any other antibiotic), they are pretty much useless if you do not administer it for the duration of the treatment as stated on the box. Too low a dose and/or for too short of a duration, may result in the bacteria strain developing a resistance to the drug.
> 
> Also, tetracycline has been known to bind to calcium and magnesium. So treatment in hard water might significantly affect its efficacy.


 WOW! Thanks again DonH!


----------



## GARGOYLE

damn donh, not only did you answer his, but also some of mine. Thanks a lot for your info.


----------



## RhomZilla

DonH said:


> Mixing different meds together is not a good idea, unless you KNOW that the meds are compatible (read the box). The meds may cancel each other out or combine to be toxic to your fish. So why risk it? Instead, try to identify what's wrong with the fish and treat specifically for it. If that doesn't work, do a series of water changes to dilute the med and put activated carbon in the filter to pull the rest out. Give the fish a break before resuming treatment.
> 
> As far as the use of tetracycline (or any other antibiotic), they are pretty much useless if you do not administer it for the duration of the treatment as stated on the box. Too low a dose and/or for too short of a duration, may result in the bacteria strain developing a resistance to the drug.
> 
> Also, tetracycline has been known to bind to calcium and magnesium. So treatment in hard water might significantly affect its efficacy.


 As always.. great advice, Don.







I was gonna say tha exact same thing, but you beat me to it


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

I never use antibiotics with my Ps...most problems will be solve with aquarium salt or Melafix (natural antibacterial remedy)...if you need something else just read the directions and it's compatibility advise!


----------

